# no eggs yet...



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

No evidence of mites, nor worms. Quality feed, plus they free range & have fresh water...even steal goat's grain and minerals. Usually our girls are laying by february...definitely plenty of sunshine. Most girls came into lay last summer so they should be rockin' ... but we have yet to get a single, stinking egg!

I'm not a poultry expert...we usually just feed 'em well and collect the goods. I was planning on giving half my flock to a friend since we're not doing a CSA this year, but I don't want to give her hens that won't lay...


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe they are laying, you just can't find the eggs? Mine where free range so every year we had to hunt down close to 50 nests!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll look, but they free range in the bounds of our 1/2 acre backyard and not too many place to hide. I'm thinking about asking the squirrels if they've taken a ninterest in them...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you have dogs that might be eating them? Do the chickens look healthy?
There's a way to tell whether a chicken is laying or not. Pick the chicken up and put your fingers between the bones on either side of the vent. If you can fit 2 or more fingers between the bones, the chicken is probably laying. If you can only fit one, she is probably not laying.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I second the idea that they may be hiding them. My girls slowed down with their eggs once. Well, a few weeks later, I found a MASSIVE stash hidden between the pallets that firewood gets stacked on. They also were laying eggs under the coop until I blocked that off. 

Mine free range too. So while they usually use the nest boxes, sometimes, they change their minds on the matter...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

How old are they. Many chickens will stop laying between 3-5 years old...then it's off to the stew pot.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay..we egg hunted...no eggs. They shoyld be in their prime...1.5 years old...all laid an egg a day until november....


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I am not sure where you are located but my girls didn't start laying until mid march last year. Here it's still cold so no one is really laying yet.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

kramsay said:


> Maybe they are laying, you just can't find the eggs? Mine where free range so every year we had to hunt down close to 50 nests!


O.O talk about hunting easter eggs Lol


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

What about calcium? Are they getting any oyster shell or calcium? Are they getting a layer type feed, or flock raiser? I think they are either just late getting started due to the days not being quite long enough, or they are hiding eggs. Is it possible you have egg eaters?? They can be very sneaky! 
Mine just got into laying well 3 weeks ago and they are mature hens and some pullets.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Only thing I can think of is the weather changes and moulting season. My girls just started laying again full swing after a month of no eggs.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, 11 inches of random spring snow fell yesterday...and...the girls laid their first eggs. Go figure.


----------

